# Attachments are temporarily off



## Chris (Jan 8, 2006)

Attachments are disabled for the next couple of days.

[geekmode]
Uploaded attachments are stored in the file system on the server, not in the database itself. So any new attachments right now would end up on the old host that I'm moving off of and be lost as soon as the nameservers resolve to the new host.
[/geekmode]

They'll be back on shortly.


----------



## TheReal7 (Jan 8, 2006)

damnit  

BOYCOPTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## noodles (Jan 9, 2006)

I didn't even know about attatchments on forums until I came here. I <3 Photobucket.


----------



## giannifive (Jan 9, 2006)

Dear sir,

Please find my indignant rant about this matter attached to this post.

Cheers,
John


----------



## Jerich (Jan 9, 2006)

o-tay el capyton!!!


----------

